# Rola Bola ans slingshot!



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Balance board and slingshot??

Why not! 

Take care everybody!!

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

"and" slingshot not "ANS"!! hahahaha


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Heck yeah. That was awesome.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

You have some amazing skills! :bowdown:

Awesome shooting and balance Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

E.G. said:


> You have some amazing skills! :bowdown:
> 
> Awesome shooting and balance Volp


Thanks a lot!! 



quarterinmynose said:


> Heck yeah. That was awesome.


ooo Yeah! thanks bud!


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Mr. Volp,

You are a lunatic! :screwy: I cannot do *that well* standing on terra-firma! :banghead:

Please excuse me while I go throw-up some more! uke:

Sincerely sick to my stomach,

SSS,

uke: uke: uke: :woot: uke: uke: uke:

Dammit Man!


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Volp,

Just when you seemed to have raised the bar to new heights, you push it again!! Those indo type boards are hard/challenging as heck--I have one and stink on it! Juggling, balance, incredible marksmanship, cross fit type skills, tossing slings, making cool videos----what do you not do well??!!!!

Love the music once again---what is that??


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Ha! Nice slingin' & dancin' there, Volp! Good show!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Slingshot Silas said:


> Mr. Volp,
> 
> You are a lunatic! :screwy: I cannot do *that well* standing on terra-firma! :banghead:
> 
> ...


Slingshot Silas, you made me laugh a lot!!! and thanks for "lunatic" is one of the best compliment I ever received

Thanks man!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Ifab25 said:


> Volp,
> 
> Just when you seemed to have raised the bar to new heights, you push it again!! Those indo type boards are hard/challenging as heck--I have one and stink on it! Juggling, balance, incredible marksmanship, cross fit type skills, tossing slings, making cool videos----what do you not do well??!!!!
> 
> Love the music once again---what is that??


Hi my friend! The music is a jingle that came with my computer call "Gelato"  I love that music too!

Balance boards are great tools for the balance and the brain! I built it just last saturady  hahah for this video and to have fun

Thanks a lot!

take care

Volp



Tentacle Toast said:


> Ha! Nice slingin' & dancin' there, Volp! Good show!I


I am happy that you liked it!! 

Volp


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

That was cool, love the place man!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Volp you are the master of the slingshot originality challenge. I believe that you are not finished yet but I cannot even begin to imagine what you will do next.
Absolutely fantastic brother.
BRAVO BRAVO...... WOW!!!!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Man, oh man .... I could not do any of the balance and juggling stuff, much less hit anything with a slingshot while doing so. Your skills are truly impressive, and I am really, really jealous!!! :thumbsup: :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Mr. Volp,

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

:twocents:

:bowdown:

SSS


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Eres loco! jaja, tu eres muy bueno, increble puntaria.

You're crazy! haha, you are very good, incredible aim.

Aplausa! :banana:

Applause!

FROM the banana republic.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Emitto said:


> That was cool, love the place man!


Thanks a lot Emitto!!

Take care



Barky Bow said:


> Volp you are the master of the slingshot originality challenge. I believe that you are not finished yet but I cannot even begin to imagine what you will do next.
> Absolutely fantastic brother.
> BRAVO BRAVO...... WOW!!!!!!


I am already thinking of the new fun challenge!  

Thanks a lot my friend!



Charles said:


> Man, oh man .... I could not do any of the balance and juggling stuff, much less hit anything with a slingshot while doing so. Your skills are truly impressive, and I am really, really jealous!!! :thumbsup: :wave:
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Always nice to read something from you Charles!

Juggling is something addicting almost like the slingshot 

Take care


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Eres loco! jaja, tu eres muy bueno, increble puntaria.
> 
> You're crazy! haha, you are very good, incredible aim.
> 
> ...


Hey Chuck mi amigo!

 banana republic!!

Gracias por tus palabras!!

Take care and bye from California.......the almond republic


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is totally Amazing!      Way to go!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Wonderfully entertaining, fun, and skillful! BRAVO!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friend~~What can I say~You B the man with great skill's...You would be a great performer for a on stage side act..

make your self some pocket money to feed your sport of shooting..kAlways a geart joy to watch you in the video's..

I do not need to say my slogan too you~~~~May Your Ammo Fly Straight~~

~AKAOldmkiser


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Can-Opener said:


> That is totally Amazing!      Way to go!


  Thanks a lot my Friend!



Beanflip said:


> Wonderfully entertaining, fun, and skillful! BRAVO!


I am happy that you enjoyed it!!!

Thanks Beanflip



oldmiser said:


> Well my friend~~What can I say~You B the man with great skill's...You would be a great performer for a on stage side act..
> 
> make your self some pocket money to feed your sport of shooting..kAlways a geart joy to watch you in the video's..
> 
> ...


Oldmiser.....my friend!! Thanks a lot for your words! I always need your slogan 

Take care

Volp


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

So now that we can light matches, we now have to light matches from a rola bola! :thumbsup:

The emoticon was as close to your thumbs up and toothy smile as I can do.


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Moin moin,

respect.....

:looney: :looney: :looney: :looney:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Rayshot said:


> So now that we can light matches, we now have to light matches from a rola bola! :thumbsup:
> 
> The emoticon was as close to your thumbs up and toothy smile as I can do.


I think that "emotion" is perfect! 

Thanks Rayshot!



unkraut said:


> Moin moin,
> 
> respect.....
> 
> :looney: :looney:  :looney: :looney:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Amazing talent!!!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Tag said:


> Amazing talent!!!!!! Thanks for sharing


Thanks a lot bud!

Take care

Volp


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Ha ha brilliant, an instant big grin watching that like all your vids. Keep them coming


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

MAN!!!

Have you ever worked or trained in Cirque du Soleil??

I´m imagine your next video:










Very impressive your control over the slingshot in any surface/condition/direction/enviroment/!!!!

Thanks for Sharing and keep the Fun!!!

Cheers!


----------



## Oahu1 (Apr 28, 2015)

your videos are always a blast. Impressive too!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Loved it!

You're quite a skillful entertainer! :koolaid:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks so much that was so cool you got some great hobbies and combine them very well 
Hope to see a next one from "cirque de Volp"
Cheers


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Volp said:


> Balance board and slingshot??
> 
> Why not!
> 
> ...


Haha, now that was impressive. Hitting bottle caps at ten metres is hard enough much less balancing on a board on a pipe.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Excelente Volp , divertido y muy preciso :bowdown:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

monkeyboab said:


> Ha ha brilliant, an instant big grin watching that like all your vids. Keep them coming


Hi Monkeyboab!! 

Thanks a lot!! I will try to keep them coming

Take care



Oahu1 said:


> your videos are always a blast. Impressive too!


Thanks bud!!



rockslinger said:


> Loved it!
> 
> You're quite a skillful entertainer! :koolaid:


a multitasking entertainer! not really haha

take care!!



leon13 said:


> Thanks so much that was so cool you got some great hobbies and combine them very well
> Hope to see a next one from "cirque de Volp"
> Cheers


Hi my friend!! I am working on "cirque de volp" 



alfshooter said:


> Excelente Volp , divertido y muy preciso :bowdown:


Gracias Alfashooter!! Es un placer saber que te ha gustado.

cuidate amigo!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Teach said:


> Volp said:
> 
> 
> > Balance board and slingshot??
> ...


 :thumbsup: thanks



BAT said:


> MAN!!!
> 
> Have you ever worked or trained in Cirque du Soleil??
> 
> ...


hola amigo! I didn't work at the cirque du soleil because the pay wasn't good! hahaha 

Thanks for your words!

Cuidate

Volp


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

WOW :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

I think I can't say anything that is not already mentioned.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Kalevala said:


> WOW :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
> 
> I think I can't say anything that is not already mentioned.


Thanks 

Volp


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Thanks for this Supervolp! h34r:



Rip


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> Thanks for this Supervolp! h34r:
> 
> 
> Rip


Thanks Rip I am happy that you liked it!!! 
Like a ninja hahaha

Take care

Volp


----------



## ReggieK (Feb 21, 2012)

Volp said:


> Balance board and slingshot??
> Why not!
> 
> Take care everybody!!
> ...


----------



## ReggieK (Feb 21, 2012)

Your vids are such fun!!! Great music selection!!! Great shooting!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

ReggieK said:


> Your vids are such fun!!! Great music selection!!! Great shooting!!!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot!!! 

Take care!


----------



## DEDO (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi Volp, i did'nt have comment for many yours video, but now that this one is back to the surface, i'd like that you know..... I saw them all and they are fantastic.

BRAVISSIMO...


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

DEDO said:


> Hi Volp, i did'nt have comment for many yours video, but now that this one is back to the surface, i'd like that you know..... I saw them all and they are fantastic.
> 
> BRAVISSIMO...


You watched all my videos!! I didn't watch all my videos! Hahahaha 
I am happy that you had fun watching them.
Grazie tanto amico mio!!

Alla prox!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Yeah, Volp's vids are levitating.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Yeah, Volp's vids are levitating.


----------

